# Ed Parker Video Clips



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 3, 2004)

Does anyone have any video clips of Ed Parker Sr.?

If so, so you have a link or post them for us to see?
It would be nice to gather them in one place.
:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Mar 3, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any video clips of Ed Parker Sr.?
> 
> If so, so you have a link or post them for us to see?
> It would be nice to gather them in one place.
> :asian:



Ok,

But only if you're willing to come up off of some of those video archives you have out in the garage!!! opcorn:

jb :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 3, 2004)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Ok,  But only if you're willing to come up off of some of those video archives you have out in the garage!!! opcorn: jb :asian:



Can't find them!   :waah:


----------



## ikenpo (Mar 3, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Can't find them!   :waah:



Look deeper Goldendragon...look deeper..


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Mar 4, 2004)

Mr. Parker doing Five Swords.

SGM Parker 

Click on Ed Parker Five swords.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 4, 2004)

Kenpo Yahoo said:
			
		

> Mr. Parker doing Five Swords.
> 
> SGM Parker
> 
> Click on Ed Parker Five swords.


That was cool I suppose, but my instructor has vids where Mr. Paker really gets some pin action on his opponents. One guy gets knocked or rather thrown right into a swimming pool. There is one of a bunch of Kenpo seniors fighting and I think it shows Either Raineer Schults, or Bob White(I don't remember which) bleeding like a stuck pig. These guys were brutal. Ah, the good old days.
Sean


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok I am no a Kenpo Stylist but after watching these video clips and other things I have seen, this style looks awesome!
I study Kung Fu but if I could learn another style I would definately love to try Kenpo. I don't think there are that many schools in England though and the ones that do exist are 100s of miles away! I saw some techniques that reminded me of some of the things we do in Kung fu and the trapping that is in Wing chun. Kenpo seems to emphasise a lot of fast hand strikes in acurate combination. It looks amazing!
But why did Ed Parker choose to name Kenpo, "Kenpo Karate"? I know it has its root in Chinese Martial Arts and Karate is a Japenese word! its just so confusing!


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 4, 2004)

Kenpo Yahoo said:
			
		

> Mr. Parker doing Five Swords.
> 
> SGM Parker
> 
> Click on Ed Parker Five swords.



I wish there was sound.....


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

I wish there was sound too.

But hey its still a nice clip.

Chicago Green Dragon.

 :asian: 



			
				jeffkyle said:
			
		

> I wish there was sound.....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 4, 2004)

Tony said:
			
		

> Ok I am no a Kenpo Stylist but after watching these video clips and other things I have seen, this style looks awesome!
> I study Kung Fu but if I could learn another style I would definately love to try Kenpo. I don't think there are that many schools in England though and the ones that do exist are 100s of miles away! I saw some techniques that reminded me of some of the things we do in Kung fu and the trapping that is in Wing chun. Kenpo seems to emphasise a lot of fast hand strikes in acurate combination. It looks amazing!
> But why did Ed Parker choose to name Kenpo, "Kenpo Karate"? I know it has its root in Chinese Martial Arts and Karate is a Japenese word! its just so confusing!


You have to remember we just had a war with Japan, and Karate was a very popular sport in Japan. The term Karate came to mean asian Martial Arts in the mind of your average American. So the question became,"what style of Karate do you study?". And the answer is of course Kempo or Kenpo. These words are derived from "chuan fa", or hand of china. In Japanese Kempo means Law of the fist, or more precisely, the parameters defining how you use your fists. Our parameters are defined by Ed Parker; so, Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate means, Your method of using your fists and your emty hands, with parameters defined by Ed Parker. Or more commonly said Law of the Fist and the emty hand. 
Sean


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Sean

Good post. Thank you for posting that bit of information.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> You have to remember we just had a war with Japan, and Karate was a very popular sport in Japan. The term Karate came to mean asian Martial Arts in the mind of your average American. So the question became,"what style of Karate do you study?". And the answer is of course Kempo or Kenpo. These words are derived from "chuan fa", or hand of china. In Japanese Kempo means Law of the fist, or more precisely, the parameters defining how you use your fists. Our parameters are defined by Ed Parker; so, Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate means, Your method of using your fists and your emty hands, with parameters defined by Ed Parker. Or more commonly said Law of the Fist and the emty hand.
> Sean


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Mar 5, 2004)

Nobody else has video footage of Mr. Parker moving?  Does anybody have any old video tapes that they are willing to share?

Anyone.....   Anyone......  Bueller..... Bueller......??


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Mar 5, 2004)

I bet Al Tracy has some 8mm films...


----------



## satans.barber (Mar 5, 2004)

The advert i encoded is still there, if anyone didn't see it before.

Ian.


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Mar 5, 2004)

> The advert i encoded is still there, if anyone didn't see it before.
> 
> Ian.



Uhhh... what?

What are the odds that any of the seniors with video footage of Parker moving, would be willing to share?  I wonder why this is....


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 5, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> The advert i encoded is still there, if anyone didn't see it before.
> 
> Ian.



http://www.skipton.dsl.pipex.com/ian/advert.divx.avi


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 6, 2004)

Both of them are good videos showing Mr. Edmund Parker.  Are there more?

- Ceicei


----------



## kenpo_cory (Mar 6, 2004)

Dang it, I cant get it to play.  :waah:  I get a message saying "Unable to download an appropriate decompressor."


----------



## sierra don (Mar 6, 2004)

kenpo_cory,

It is a Divx formatted file (retains near dvd quality)...you can download the free player here Divx Player . Once you install the player the CODEC for Divx will be on your machine and Windows Media Player will also open divx files besides the Divx Player.

Regards,
Don


----------



## kenpo_cory (Mar 6, 2004)

sierra don said:
			
		

> kenpo_cory,
> 
> It is a Divx formatted file (retains near dvd quality)...you can download the free player here Divx Player . Once you install the player the CODEC for Divx will be on your machine and Windows Media Player will also open divx files besides the Divx Player.
> 
> ...



I downloaded it and restarted my computer and I'm still getting the same message. I guess it wasnt meant to be.  :idunno:


----------



## kenpo_cory (Mar 6, 2004)

Wooooo Hoooo, i got it to work!!!


----------



## Nick Ellerton (Mar 10, 2004)

all i can say is OH MY GOD! I have never seen anything like this, I knew Mr parker was lethal but oh my god!!! he is so fast. My goodness, how can someone be so quick again oh my god!!!!


----------



## Nick Ellerton (Mar 10, 2004)

PLease if anyone has any idea where there is anymore please share the 5 swords clip was amazing 

cheers


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Nick, 

Yeah that was a pretty cool clip, but it's not even one of the better action sequences I've seen of him.  I'm just wondering where all the people went to that keep saying that speed kills your technique.  Perhaps Mr. Parker should have slowed down, used a full forward bow, or made bigger circles.  I guess he just never learned the right way to do kenpo (by the way this is heavy sarcasm).

Mr. Parker moved fast and could hit hard, to suggest otherwise does him a severe injustice.  

Glad you enjoyed the clip.


----------



## Nick Ellerton (Mar 10, 2004)

Kenpo Yahoo said:
			
		

> Hey Nick,
> 
> Yeah that was a pretty cool clip, but it's not even one of the better action sequences I've seen of him.  I'm just wondering where all the people went to that keep saying that speed kills your technique.  Perhaps Mr. Parker should have slowed down, used a full forward bow, or made bigger circles.  I guess he just never learned the right way to do kenpo (by the way this is heavy sarcasm).
> 
> ...




dude im not exactly the quickest person on the plannet both mentally and physically, but, that clip is a display of mr parkers capabilities, lightning speed, and im sure if u ask the gentleman to whom was mr parkers bodie for that technique he would say that he had power as well, so combined speed with power, you have pain i guess. I would like to talk to someone to whom has had the pleasure to be hit by mr parker (how can it be a pleasure, well iv never been hit by him so i guess its ok for me to say its a pleasure, but for those who have i guess not) just to find out what the experience is like, i no through working with some senior ranks i have had the privelage to train with that feeling is believeing, and from what i have read about mr parker, anyone who was hit believed  

cheers.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Mar 10, 2004)

Nick Ellerton said:
			
		

> dude im not exactly the quickest person on the plannet both mentally and physically, but, that clip is a display of mr parkers capabilities, lightning speed, and im sure if u ask the gentleman to whom was mr parkers bodie for that technique he would say that he had power as well, so combined speed with power, you have pain i guess. I would like to talk to someone to whom has had the pleasure to be hit by mr parker (how can it be a pleasure, well iv never been hit by him so i guess its ok for me to say its a pleasure, but for those who have i guess not) just to find out what the experience is like, i no through working with some senior ranks i have had the privelage to train with that feeling is believeing, and from what i have read about mr parker, anyone who was hit believed
> 
> cheers.


 
It was like being hit by a freight train...LOL!

Ask KENPOJOE, he'll tell you the same...


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 11, 2004)

Kenpo Yahoo said:
			
		

> Hey Nick,
> 
> Yeah that was a pretty cool clip, but it's not even one of the better action sequences I've seen of him.  I'm just wondering where all the people went to that keep saying that speed kills your technique.  Perhaps Mr. Parker should have slowed down, used a full forward bow, or made bigger circles.  I guess he just never learned the right way to do kenpo (by the way this is heavy sarcasm).
> 
> ...



Speed clearly didn't kill Mr. Parkers tequnique but it kills mine.  I've seen too many people try to move as fast as Mr. Parker and forget to hit as hard as he did.  He was an impressive athelete.  Even more impressive, however, was his ability to figure out what he did and teach it to others so that they can teach Kenpo to Lesser Mortals like me.

Respectfully submitted,

Jeff


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 11, 2004)

Additionally I notice that while this is nominally five swords, Mr. Parker modified his moves when dummy did not bend forward on the uppercut. Mr. Parker continued by hitting open appropriate targets instead of forcing the technique as written.

Jeff


----------



## kenpo_cory (Mar 11, 2004)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Additionally I notice that while this is nominally five swords, Mr. Parker modified his moves when dummy did not bend forward on the uppercut. Mr. Parker continued by hitting open appropriate targets instead of forcing the technique as written.
> 
> Jeff



And from what I've heard he would frequently change the way he did techniques anyway.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 11, 2004)

Nick Ellerton said:
			
		

> dude im not exactly the quickest person on the plannet both mentally and physically, but, that clip is a display of mr parkers capabilities, lightning speed, and im sure if u ask the gentleman to whom was mr parkers bodie for that technique he would say that he had power as well, so combined speed with power, you have pain i guess. I would like to talk to someone to whom has had the pleasure to be hit by mr parker (how can it be a pleasure, well iv never been hit by him so i guess its ok for me to say its a pleasure, but for those who have i guess not) just to find out what the experience is like, i no through working with some senior ranks i have had the privelage to train with that feeling is believeing, and from what i have read about mr parker, anyone who was hit believed
> 
> cheers.


I had the plasure of being on the recieving end of Mr. Parker's technique demo's...light bulbs go on when you have the guy in front of you, banging away on you.  Over 15 years in Kenpo beofre being on the recieving end, and...for the first time...I got IT. Incidently, I am one of the people who says the emphasis for speed kills power _for beginners_.  SGM Parker was a bear of a man with hands like ball gloves and fists like canned hams.  He spent decades pushing to get better and better, and was hitting hard long beofre he was hitting fast...and emphasis placed onn early kenpo/kempo in Hawaii (lots of breaking in the early days).  The late Bob Perry, a Kenpo Senior from waay back, related a story of when his "IT" light went on for power before speed...when he sparred with Mitose as a black belt, and likened it to being run over by a train; he felt he was faster than Mitose at flicking out backfists, finger whips and snap kicks, but it didn't stop the train from blowing right over him.

There are many who can hit as fast as EP, and many who can hit as hard as him, but few who can hit as hard, as fast.


----------

